
Sam Altman lost a bold bubble bet made in 2015. Now he must pay $100k - throwaway5752
https://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2020/01/08/former-yc-chief-sam-altman-lost-abold-bubble-bet.html
======
throwaway5752
_" I'm not as sure this time," Altman said. "The thing that made me want to do
that last time around was this feeling that everyone was saying we were in a
bubble, and I thought that was wrong and disingenuous for a couple of reasons.
This time I don't feel that way."_

Interesting.

On the bet: to be fair, he was very, very close to winning (for those who
didn't read, he was correct on 2/3 predictions, and the third was a $200B
collective valuation for several companies that are instead currently valued
at $167B).

edit: just realized this duplicates several other submissions that in some
cases are better
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=pastMonth&page=0&prefix=fa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=pastMonth&page=0&prefix=false&query=altman&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

------
chmaynard
What exactly was Sam Altman's motivation for making this bet? Seems foolish to
me. I'd rather gamble in the stock market.

~~~
throwaway5752
I don't think badly of him. I think it was just to make a point, and the money
was going to charity of the winner's choice. I don't know Sam personally but
he's been very successful with his career so I don't think it was about the
money.

He actually explained it where I quoted him in my other comment, from this
article.

